# New Pasture...and pasture-mates!



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sundance is beautiful and looks very happy with his new herd  All of them are very pretty aswell. Love the 8th pic hehe you can barely see Sundance


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

They look happy!

The fence scares me though... but I suppose with it being so big you can't really change that it's barbed wire. :-/


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ agree about the fence ...

BUT they look really cute and happy ...

is there a reason why you left the halter on?


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Sundance is so handsome, as always.  
He looks like he is enjoying all the space and some new friends to share it with.


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

they are all really cute!! i love sundances markings he has like a knee gaurds on his leg haha.!!! =)

ive heard bad stories about barbwire scares be bad =(


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ohhh what a handsome boy he is and his pasture mates are gorgeous!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, in my area, Barbed Wire is mostly used. You rarely see a field fenced in anything else. Occasionally, you'll see electric as well as mesh fencing. We have always used Barbed Wire with our horses in the past, and have yet to have a problem. But, you never really know. Anyway, I left the halter on in case of a quick catch, if something went wrong.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

it looks a bit loose and with 35 acres he is going to explore so i just don't want him to get it caught on something and hurt himself.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

personally i would never put my horse in a barbed wire pasture, especially with horses he dosent really know yet. with 35 acres he could be cought up for a while before anyone sees/ finds him.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

There's always someone coming in and out of that area. The other horses belong to a friend, and the pasture being on a "gas well road", my husband travels it at work. So, there's frequent watch over the pasture. There's not much of anything to get caught on there, unless, god forbid, the fence. Basically the whole pasture is level and grassy. There's very bushes or anything.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

ok. some people treat horses like cattle and just leave them out to graze for days at a time w/o checking on them. he is quite fuzzy, very cute!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

we r just worried for ur pony!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

He is very cute


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I know it's all concern. But believe me, I'm not the type to put him in a field and just leave him there. I'm very hands on and I prefer to see him everyday.


----------

